# Anyone know any good dog trainers (Socal)



## wolfie13 (Jun 14, 2014)

Anyone know good positive reinforcement dog trainers? 
I want to have my dog go through classes after he is vaccinated, dewormed and feeling healthy again. 

I think its about 2 weeks and then he'll be good to go. 

So any suggestions? I've tried training on my own but I feel like I am lacking as a trainer. I'm still getting used to it. Though I have taught him to sit, and a couple of other things. 

Any help, please?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

wolfie13 said:


> Anyone know good positive reinforcement dog trainers?
> I want to have my dog go through classes after he is vaccinated, dewormed and feeling healthy again.
> 
> I think its about 2 weeks and then he'll be good to go.
> ...



Where in SoCal and are you looking for only positive trainers?


----------



## wolfie13 (Jun 14, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> Where in SoCal and are you looking for only positive trainers?


Yes, I am looking for only positive reinforcement trainers. I don't necessarily like the other style of training. 

I am in the San Diego county area.


----------



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

Where are you looking? City ? State?


wolfie13 said:


> Anyone know good positive reinforcement dog trainers?
> I want to have my dog go through classes after he is vaccinated, dewormed and feeling healthy again.
> 
> I think its about 2 weeks and then he'll be good to go.
> ...


----------



## wolfie13 (Jun 14, 2014)

Bobby25104 said:


> Where are you looking? City ? State?


Socal, so southern California. In the San Diego area.


----------



## wolfie13 (Jun 14, 2014)

any help with this? I really want my pup to get a good trainer to help me


----------



## triangulum (Dec 14, 2011)

wolfie13 said:


> Yes, I am looking for only positive reinforcement trainers. I don't necessarily like the other style of training.
> 
> I am in the San Diego county area.


Try Chris Connell (C2K9) and Kellie Whitehead (Ikonic Canine) they're excellent +R trainers located out of Ramona with a lot of GSD experience. I've been working with them for about a year now and am incredibly impressed with their training. 

https://www.facebook.com/ChrisConnellK9
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ikonic-Canine/257340951141863


----------

